

Ask HN: Why do you hate Quickbooks? - smallegan

It seems that there are a lot of haters of Quickbooks out there and I am just wondering what it is about the book keeping mammoth that you truly can't stand? Personally I have used it for a number of years on my small family businesses and can't really complain.
======
md81544
I haven't used it for several years now, but when I finally got shot of it, it
was because (a) it was still buggy after numerous upgrades, (b) support was
appalling and (c) it felt like Intuit simply wanted to gouge as much money out
of me as possible - it felt like I was always paying for the latest, required,
version. I don't know whether the situation has changed in recent years?

------
askar
It's just too complicated and the trust factor is a lot less for the company.
They cheated with a mail-in rebate offer but never was honest enough to
fulfill the promise. Many follow ups ended up with unnecessary stress and I'm
done with QuickBooks forever.

------
spooneybarger
It is overkill for what I need.

I don't use it enough to really learn it so, I'm always stumbling around that
1 time a month I need to do something outside of my normal routine.

So, I guess, the same reasons I never liked Microsoft Word.

~~~
nyc_jenna
We are building a simple accounting app. Please share your feedback and
suggestions at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1493467> I'll appreciate
your support.

------
JacobAldridge
At a quick glance, this may have been overrun (as has much of Twitter) by
spam, but I enjoyed it when I first heard about it -
<http://weallhatequickbooks.com/>

------
wooster
\- They charge for bank integration.

\- The only good version is on Windows. It's the only app I run on Windows.

\- The data entry is slow and error prone. Unbelievably so, for an app
centered around data entry.

------
oz
The Enterprise version requires clients to have Admin privileges. Trying to
work around that cost me weekend where I actually had to sleep at the office.

Fun times...

~~~
smallegan
Admin privileges to the local pc or the server?

------
mrj
Windows

